# Petrified version 1.



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## szeret (Aug 7, 2007)

what is that?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

That's a photo of me while on my male period. I then used layers of stone patterns and techs to get it to that stage. The image looks far too 2D due to the lack of light, When I get the chance, I'll take a photo where there's plenty of light and shadows on my face.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

that shit looks scary as hell that should be a creature in a horror movie or something


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah me sis loved it too... lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

hurricane12 said:


> that shit looks scary as hell that should be a creature in a horror movie or something


Yeah D, I think you have captured depersonalization at its best in this piece.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

don't say that... if i've reached my peak... i'll not be able to go any further... lol. I need a good photo of myself with light and shadows... it will help make it look 3D. hum


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

But it's the fact that it looks 2d that makes it so good.

I can relate.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

I still think I look hot even like that ... lol

I'm drunk =*(.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

I'd do ya!..LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...

I need soom sex though.... rather have a bird.... humm... Spirit get on a train... lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> rather have a bird.... humm...












Always happy to help pal :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

*Dies*... lol. not in the mood... I need massage!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

When's that train due?............. :|


----------



## The Caretaker (Jun 2, 2008)

&&&&&&&&&&&&&


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Meow?


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Never-its not coming.I need you like I need a hole in the head.....its ok....he thinks this is foreplay.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Spirit said:


> Never-its not coming.I need you like I need a hole in the head.....its ok....he thinks this is foreplay.


it would be weird if you didn't have any holes in your head...
i mean, how would you eat?

i feel like deleting this but i won't


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Good point I think,but is my face called my head....I mean I have ear holes,nose holes ,a mouth,etc...anyway better shut it before Darren gets excited with all these holes to think about.

Ok perhaps I should have said....hole in the skull if you wanna be all pompus and particular about it.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

Are you really that bored?..I cant beleive you looked it up.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

i know i've just spent a rediculous amount of time lost in cyber space today....it was like a little challenge..

"see if i can get a really good picture of a foramen magnum" lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

Rozanne said:


> i know i've just spent a rediculous amount of time lost in cyber space today....it was like a little challenge..
> 
> "see if i can get a really good picture of a foramen magnum" lol


Again, always happy to help.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

I ghess you lot are obbessed with gore then.

Ah,theres your perfect meditation then....meditate on the fact that right now you are already walking corpses, dying already and destined to become a pile of bones..impermenance.Its a meditation I do regular ,not for the faint hearted.Its great for counteracting the lust we feel for anothers body which when you look at it is just a walking sack of bones and blood,held together with sinews and a sack of skin...that will one day give out a stench of rigomortis and become mostly dust and food for the birds.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

mofo


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

No thankyou....


----------

